# Flash Player ne detecte plus ManyCam ou Cam Twist



## fanfouet74 (15 Janvier 2012)

Mac OS X 10.6 - Firefox 9.01 - Manycam 1.0.44 - 1.5 CamTwist - Flash Player à jour

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème depuis peu.
Flash Player ne detecte plus ManyCam ou Cam Twist, dans les options de diffusion, je pense que cela vient de Flash Player. Alors que cela marchait très bien il y a quelques temps

Quelqu'un d'autre à le même soucis que moi?

Merci d'avance,
Fanfouet


----------



## laxis (21 Février 2012)

Pour ma part, Flash player n'a jamais détecté ManyCam ...
Si qqn a une solution...
Merci d'avance.


----------



## etincelle (15 Mars 2012)

bonjour

pour solutionner votre probleme j'ai trouvé la solution car vous etes sur un site utilisant flash player et que votre cam est lancé sur le site sans manycam.......... allez sur votre cam au niveau de l'icone cam cliquer droit dessus ça vous ouvre les proprietés de flash player ...........cliquer sur parametres............ puis cocher sur l'icone cam de nouveau que ça ouvre.......... et selectionner manycam dedans..........

normalement vous avez ensuite sur les site utilisant flash player manycam d'activer

bon courage à vous


----------



## Yizei (25 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour, Moi j'ai fait tout ce que tu as dit et quand je choisi ma Caméra je n'est que iSight de Marquer. je n'est pas CamTwist alors que j'ai ouvert CamTwist avant Safari

PS : pour Chatroulette.


----------



## Yizei (10 Octobre 2012)

Je fait un petit UP et si flash player en est la cause est t'il possible de le DownGrader ?


----------



## charly578 (16 Octobre 2013)

meme problème, aidez moi svp


----------

